# Plugging in USB device causes BSOD - Help please



## Raven5221 (Nov 13, 2010)

Hello All,

I've been dealing with an intermittent problem that cropped up about two months ago. Sometimes, when I plug in a USB device, my computer instantly crashes to a blue screen. The issue is not isolated to any one USB port, nor any single USB device, but usually it occurs with my wireless mouse which I connect/disconnect frequently. Again, the problem is intermittent. Usually things work, but every now and then they just don't, and I haven't been able to find a pattern. I've contacted HP tech support, but they were unable to solve my problem.

Details of my computer:

Compaq F572US
Windows 7 Home Premium, installed from retail box over Vista Home Premium
32-bit
The laptop is probably three years old (bought it used)
Windows 7 has been installed for about a year
AMD Athlon 64 X2
Nvidia GeForce Go 6100

The only suggestions from HP support I haven't tried yet are to reinstall Windows, and to send in the laptop for repair. I'm certainly not going to get it repaired since it is out of warranty, and I don't want to reinstall Windows yet because I doubt reinstalling will solve the problem anyway.

I have attached files in accordance with the BSOD posting instructions, and I can provide other technical details if needed.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Stary by removing Symantec/Norton, using this tool: ftp://ftp.symantec.com/public/english_us_canada/removal_tools/Norton_Removal_Tool.exe

```
IDSvix86.sys            Fri Sep 10 17:53:26 2010 (4C8AA8D6)
Ironx86.SYS             Wed Jun 23 20:27:03 2010 (4C22A657)
NAVENG.SYS              Wed Sep 15 06:21:19 2010 (4C909E1F)
NAVEX15.SYS             Wed Sep 15 06:29:29 2010 (4C90A009)
SRTSP.SYS               Tue Jul 27 18:15:37 2010 (4C4F5A89)
SRTSPX.SYS              Tue Jul 27 18:15:42 2010 (4C4F5A8E)
SSPORT.sys              Tue Nov 21 23:41:42 2006 (4563D506)
swmsflt.sys             Fri Aug 10 14:08:31 2007 (46BCA99F)
SYMDS.SYS               Mon May 17 21:12:04 2010 (4BF1E964)
SYMEFA.SYS              Thu Jul 22 22:19:19 2010 (4C48FC27)
SYMEVENT.SYS            Fri Jul 30 19:05:03 2010 (4C535A9F)
SymIMv.sys              Tue Jul 06 23:08:55 2010 (4C33EFC7)
SYMNETS.SYS             Tue Jul 06 23:11:18 2010 (4C33F056)
```
Install these newer nVidia drivers: http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-winvista-32bit-260.99-whql-driver.html

```
nvlddmkm.sys            Tue Feb 27 14:45:58 2007 (45E48A76)
```
...Summary of the dumps 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Thu Nov 11 10:44:26.114 2010 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 19:36:41.688
Probably caused by : usbccgp.sys ( usbccgp!TryGetConfigDescriptor+4e )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  NULL_CLASS_PTR_DEREFERENCE
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x7E_usbccgp!TryGetConfigDescriptor+4e
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Mon Nov  1 15:59:56.750 2010 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 4 days 6:38:49.213
Probably caused by : usbccgp.sys ( usbccgp!TryGetConfigDescriptor+149 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  NULL_CLASS_PTR_DEREFERENCE
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x7E_usbccgp!TryGetConfigDescriptor+149
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Thu Oct 28 09:20:25.840 2010 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 1 days 11:05:55.414
Probably caused by : usbccgp.sys ( usbccgp!TryGetConfigDescriptor+149 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  NULL_CLASS_PTR_DEREFERENCE
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x7E_usbccgp!TryGetConfigDescriptor+149
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Tue Oct 26 09:01:14.284 2010 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 22:06:15.859
Probably caused by : usbccgp.sys ( usbccgp!TryGetConfigDescriptor+4e )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  NULL_CLASS_PTR_DEREFERENCE
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x7E_usbccgp!TryGetConfigDescriptor+4e
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Mon Oct 25 10:53:57.556 2010 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 3 days 23:59:08.132
Probably caused by : usbccgp.sys ( usbccgp!TryGetConfigDescriptor+4e )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  NULL_CLASS_PTR_DEREFERENCE
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x7E_usbccgp!TryGetConfigDescriptor+4e
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Tue Oct 19 12:32:10.252 2010 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 13 days 16:59:17.814
Probably caused by : usbccgp.sys ( usbccgp!TryGetConfigDescriptor+4e )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  NULL_CLASS_PTR_DEREFERENCE
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x7E_usbccgp!TryGetConfigDescriptor+4e
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Fri Sep 24 15:24:15.317 2010 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 19:17:02.907
Probably caused by : usbccgp.sys ( usbccgp!TryGetConfigDescriptor+149 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  NULL_CLASS_PTR_DEREFERENCE
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x7E_usbccgp!TryGetConfigDescriptor+149
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sun Sep 19 22:05:05.000 2010 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 6 days 3:24:03.187
Probably caused by : USBSTOR.SYS ( USBSTOR!USBSTOR_FdoStartDevice+16e )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  NULL_CLASS_PTR_DEREFERENCE
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x7E_USBSTOR!USBSTOR_FdoStartDevice+16e
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Fri Sep  3 18:33:44.791 2010 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 1 days 4:33:48.868
Probably caused by : USBSTOR.SYS ( USBSTOR!USBSTOR_FdoStartDevice+16e )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  NULL_CLASS_PTR_DEREFERENCE
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x7E_USBSTOR!USBSTOR_FdoStartDevice+16e
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Wed Jun 16 15:58:15.561 2010 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 4:07:37.151
Probably caused by : USBSTOR.SYS ( USBSTOR!USBSTOR_FdoStartDevice+16e )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  NULL_CLASS_PTR_DEREFERENCE
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x7E_USBSTOR!USBSTOR_FdoStartDevice+16e
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Wed Jan 13 18:47:47.164 2010 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 2 days 2:09:27.754
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x51
PROCESS_NAME:  TrustedInstall
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x51_nt!HvpGetBinMemAlloc+2b
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Wed Dec 30 00:22:22.295 2009 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 18 days 16:07:17.887
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+4b7 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  rundll32.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+4b7
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sat Nov 21 14:16:07.496 2009 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 14:50:17.071
Probably caused by : USBSTOR.SYS ( USBSTOR!USBSTOR_FdoStartDevice+16e )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  NULL_CLASS_PTR_DEREFERENCE
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x7E_USBSTOR!USBSTOR_FdoStartDevice+16e
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
[/font]
```


----------



## Raven5221 (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. Come to think of it, I did install Norton about the time that this problem cropped up. Is there anything in particular that you saw that implicates Norton in the crashes, or is Norton just known to be problematic?

Is that removal tool something special that I have to use, or can I just uninstall Norton from Windows?

As for the video driver, I have refrained from updating it for quite a while because the updated driver performed worse for me in a certain area. I had the old driver installed for quite a while before this issue came up. Did you see something in particular that make you think it is the problem, or did you just notice that it was out of date?

Could you explain what the "code" sections with lists of .sys files mean? I am new to this debugging process.

I thank you for your help, and I don't want to be disrespectful or anything, I just want to make sure of what I'm doing before I do it.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

No worries, glad you asked. Better to make sure than to blindly follow advice.

I didn't see anything that points to Norton as the cause. Norton is known to be problematic, and when I think about likely causes, it is right up there. It is probably trying to scan every USB device you plug in.

The .sys section of my post is the drivers running in RAM. They are more for me, and other BSOD analysts, as they are "proof" Norton is running on your system. The timestamps also specify which version you are using.

Go ahead and remove Norton from Windows, and then use the removal tool. That should clean up the extra pieces left over.

As for the video driver; go ahead and leave it untouched for now. Hopefully the Norton removal will do the trick. If not, we can always update that driver later.

My reasoning is that graphics drivers are low-level, and have a lot of power. Bad graphics drivers can wreak havok. In general, it's best to keep these up-to-date.


----------



## Raven5221 (Nov 13, 2010)

I removed Norton and ran the removal tool as well. Hopefully this will resolve the problem, but since the error was intermittent, it will be quite a while before I can declare this issue resolved. I will let y'all know how it goes. :smile:


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Hello and welcome, *Raven5221*.

Removing *Norton *was definitely the right move to make, but I believe the actual cause of the error is this:


> Symptom:
> Device drivers are not installed.
> Cause:	A driver has not been installed for this device preventing it from working properly.
> Details:	The device driver for #UNKNOWN# has not been installed. This device will not be available until the correct device driver is installed.
> ...


You have a device - most likely part of your chipset - not being recognized by the system. A look at the *System Information* reveals that you don't have a working driver installed for some unknown device once again. You can get the latest driver for your chipset from here: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...3&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&sw_lang=&product=3441671

Also, be warned that there are no drivers available for Windows 7 for your laptop. The Vista ones _should_ work, but sometimes they don't.

Good luck.

Devin


----------



## Raven5221 (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion. That device has been unknown ever since I installed Windows 7 about a year ago. It hasn't caused any problems that I know of so I haven't worried about it. My USB problem only started about two and a half months ago which is about the time I installed (1) Norton and (2) a bunch of Windows updates. I removed the updates, but the problem persisted so I think Norton is the most likely cause. I don't know how it would cause the problem, but it was something that major that I changed about two and a half months ago. I will keep your suggestion in mind in case Norton isn't the cause.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Be sure to allow the Windows Updates back in -

www.update.microsoft.com

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Raven5221 (Nov 13, 2010)

Just now, I plugged in my mouse (USB) and my computer blue screened. Therefore, unfortunately, removing Norton wasn't the answer, but at least I know that now instead of a week from now. Next two steps to try: (1) update video driver, (2) update chipset drivers. I'm not very hopeful about either of those actions since my current set of drivers worked well for about ten months, but they're worth a try.

When my computer recovered, I got a "Windows has recovered from an unexpected shutdown" message. It had the following problem details:


```
Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
  OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
  Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
  BCCode:	1000007e
  BCP1:	C0000005
  BCP2:	A2D81AF3
  BCP3:	8BD27788
  BCP4:	8BD27360
  OS Version:	6_1_7600
  Service Pack:	0_0
  Product:	768_1

Files that help describe the problem:
  C:\Windows\Minidump\111510-43493-01.dmp
  C:\Users\***\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-58235-0.sysdata.xml
```
Would uploading those two files (or any others) be helpful for troubleshooting?


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

You might as well re-run the entire script so we can make sure *Norton* is out of the picture: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/blue-screen-of-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html


----------



## Raven5221 (Nov 13, 2010)

Here you are!

I haven't installed the new drivers yet but I will soon.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

It's looking more like the chipset: 

```
Event[685]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Disk
  Date: 2010-11-12T16:35:40.270
  Event ID: 11
  Task: N/A
  Level: Error
  Opcode: N/A
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: DavidsCompaq
  Description: 
The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk1\DR1.
```
If updating the chipset doesn't help, we should check the hard drive for errors next. Open an elevated command prompt (*Start*>type *cmd*>right-click>*Run as administrator*) and run the command *chkdsk /r*. The scan may take up to two hours to complete, so it's best to do when you can leave it unattended.

Devin


----------



## Raven5221 (Nov 13, 2010)

I have installed the latest chipset drivers from the Compaq support website. The Nvidia drivers linked to above would not install because the installer couldn't find any compatible devices on my system. Instead, I installed the latest video drivers from Windows Update which are more recent than the ones on the Compaq support site.

I will run Check Disk when I get a chance. Can I run it while I use the computer?

Almost every blue screen mentions usbccgp.sys. I have attached a picture of a typical error screen.


----------



## Raven5221 (Nov 13, 2010)

Despite updating the video and chipset drivers, my computer crashed again. I have uploaded another round of system information. I haven't had time to run Check Disk yet.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

I don't see Windows 7 under OS options for your system. 

Compaq Presario F572US Notebook PC - 

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareCategory?lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=3441671&

Did you install the Vista chipset drivers? 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Raven5221 (Nov 13, 2010)

Yes, I installed the Vista drivers.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

You need Windows 7 device drivers.

Vista drivers may have worked initially, but as Windows Updates come in and update Windows 7 OS drivers, the 3rd party Vista era drivers won't function properly.

See if the Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor can help locate drivers -

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/get/upgrade-advisor.aspx

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Raven5221 (Nov 13, 2010)

I ran the upgrade advisor, but it doesn't look like it suggested any updates. I have attached the report.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

I think we've confirmed our problem...

This was listed for *ACPI* - chipset-related:


> Check Windows Update after installing Windows 7 to make sure you have the latest driver for this device, otherwise it may not work.


Did you follow *jcgriff2*'s advice and make sure that *Windows Update* is enabled?


----------



## Raven5221 (Nov 13, 2010)

No, I did not. I have avoided regularly installing updates because of the problems they cause; "If it isn't broken, don't fix it" as it were.

I doubt the updates would hurt anything at this point, but I doubt they will solve anything either. Like I said, my system was running just fine for months without the latest updates.

Should I install all the updates Windows Updates suggests? For drivers and Windows 7 itself?


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah, go for it. That's the next step to take.


----------



## Raven5221 (Nov 13, 2010)

Alright, I am now downloading 58 updates.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Windows Update* is not meant to harm you, believe it or not! I'm not going to defend Microsoft completely; some of their updates have caused much stress (especially for us here!), but *Windows Update* should always be turned on.

Keep us informed. I wish you the best.

Devin


----------



## Raven5221 (Nov 13, 2010)

DT Roberts said:


> *Windows Update* is not meant to harm you, believe it or not!


 For real? 

My system is now updated. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

You'd be amazed at how many people think that!

I'm crossing my fingers for you.

Devin


----------



## Raven5221 (Nov 13, 2010)

Despite being updated, my computer crashed again today when I plugged in my USB mouse. I have attached BSOD troubleshooting files. Any suggestions?


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Disheartening to say the least... Regardless, let's take a more logical approach.

The bugcheck is the same as always; bugcheck 0x7E pointing to *usbccgp.sys*:

```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Devin\AppData\Local\Temp\Rar$DI01.076\111810-27206-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\websymbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0x82c4d000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x82d95810
Debug session time: Thu Nov 18 14:32:36.842 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 1 days 17:39:11.326
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
..................................................
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, a03beaf3, 8bd1b788, 8bd1b360}

Probably caused by : usbccgp.sys ( usbccgp!TryGetConfigDescriptor+149 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M (1000007e)
This is a very common bugcheck.  Usually the exception address pinpoints
the driver/function that caused the problem.  Always note this address
as well as the link date of the driver/image that contains this address.
Some common problems are exception code 0x80000003.  This means a hard
coded breakpoint or assertion was hit, but this system was booted
/NODEBUG.  This is not supposed to happen as developers should never have
hardcoded breakpoints in retail code, but ...
If this happens, make sure a debugger gets connected, and the
system is booted /DEBUG.  This will let us see why this breakpoint is
happening.
Arguments:
Arg1: c0000005, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: a03beaf3, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: 8bd1b788, Exception Record Address
Arg4: 8bd1b360, Context Record Address

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

FAULTING_IP: 
usbccgp!TryGetConfigDescriptor+149
a03beaf3 8938            mov     dword ptr [eax],edi

EXCEPTION_RECORD:  8bd1b788 -- (.exr 0xffffffff8bd1b788)
ExceptionAddress: a03beaf3 (usbccgp!TryGetConfigDescriptor+0x00000149)
   ExceptionCode: c0000005 (Access violation)
  ExceptionFlags: 00000000
NumberParameters: 2
   Parameter[0]: 00000001
   Parameter[1]: 00000001
Attempt to write to address 00000001

CONTEXT:  8bd1b360 -- (.cxr 0xffffffff8bd1b360)
eax=00000001 ebx=00000000 ecx=00000000 edx=00000000 esi=85317860 edi=0000003b
eip=a03beaf3 esp=8bd1b850 ebp=8bd1b8d4 iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00250286
usbccgp!TryGetConfigDescriptor+0x149:
a03beaf3 8938            mov     dword ptr [eax],edi  ds:0023:00000001=????????
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER1:  00000001

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER2:  00000001

WRITE_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from 82db5718
Unable to read MiSystemVaType memory at 82d95160
 00000001 

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
usbccgp!TryGetConfigDescriptor+149
a03beaf3 8938            mov     dword ptr [eax],edi

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  NULL_CLASS_PTR_DEREFERENCE

LOCK_ADDRESS:  82db2f60 -- (!locks 82db2f60)

Resource @ nt!PiEngineLock (0x82db2f60)    Available

WARNING: SystemResourcesList->Flink chain invalid. Resource may be corrupted, or already deleted.


WARNING: SystemResourcesList->Blink chain invalid. Resource may be corrupted, or already deleted.

1 total locks

PNP_TRIAGE: 
	Lock address  : 0x82db2f60
	Thread Count  : 0
	Thread address: 0x00000000
	Thread wait   : 0x0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from a03beca9 to a03beaf3

STACK_TEXT:  
8bd1b8d4 a03beca9 00000000 00000000 8bd1b907 usbccgp!TryGetConfigDescriptor+0x149
8bd1b908 a03bf28a 00000000 00000000 87d09690 usbccgp!GetConfigDescriptor+0x37
8bd1b92c a03b1865 00000000 87d09690 87d09690 usbccgp!StartParentFdo+0x192
8bd1b950 a03be966 85317860 87d09690 87d09690 usbccgp!DispatchFdoPnp+0x97
8bd1b968 a03af60e 85317858 87d09690 87d09868 usbccgp!USBC_PnP+0x68
8bd1b998 82c894bc 853177a0 01d09690 8bd1ba20 usbccgp!USBC_Dispatch+0x1b4
8bd1b9b0 82df5d78 00000000 858286a8 87ab2f00 nt!IofCallDriver+0x63
8bd1b9cc 82c61479 8bd1b9fc 82c60b67 87ab2f00 nt!PnpAsynchronousCall+0x92
8bd1ba30 82dfbbf4 82c60b67 87ab2f00 87b3f958 nt!PnpStartDevice+0xe1
8bd1ba8c 82dfbabd 87ab2f00 00000024 00000000 nt!PnpStartDeviceNode+0x12c
8bd1baa8 82df48b9 00000000 00000000 87cbe2e8 nt!PipProcessStartPhase1+0x62
8bd1bca4 82dee632 863d7008 87cbe2e8 8bd1bcd0 nt!PipProcessDevNodeTree+0x188
8bd1bcd8 82c60f7f 82db0e80 84fdca70 82d875bc nt!PiProcessReenumeration+0x74
8bd1bd00 82cbaf3b 00000000 00000000 84fdca70 nt!PnpDeviceActionWorker+0x224
8bd1bd50 82e5b6d3 00000001 a8ae6357 00000000 nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x10d
8bd1bd90 82d0d0f9 82cbae2e 00000001 00000000 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x9e
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiThreadStartup+0x19


SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  usbccgp!TryGetConfigDescriptor+149

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: usbccgp

IMAGE_NAME:  usbccgp.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc883

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xffffffff8bd1b360 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x7E_usbccgp!TryGetConfigDescriptor+149

BUCKET_ID:  0x7E_usbccgp!TryGetConfigDescriptor+149

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> lmvm usbccgp
start    end        module name
a03ae000 a03c5000   usbccgp    (pdb symbols)          c:\websymbols\usbccgp.pdb\E40ADED00D174EC89735C8BA638913391\usbccgp.pdb
    Loaded symbol image file: usbccgp.sys
    Mapped memory image file: c:\websymbols\usbccgp.sys\4A5BC88317000\usbccgp.sys
    Image path: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys
    Image name: usbccgp.sys
    Timestamp:        Mon Jul 13 19:51:31 2009 (4A5BC883)
    CheckSum:         00014177
    ImageSize:        00017000
    File version:     6.1.7600.16385
    Product version:  6.1.7600.16385
    File flags:       0 (Mask 3F)
    File OS:          40004 NT Win32
    File type:        2.0 Dll
    File date:        00000000.00000000
    Translations:     0409.04b0
    CompanyName:      Microsoft Corporation
    ProductName:      Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
    InternalName:     USBCCGP.SYS
    OriginalFilename: USBCCGP.SYS
    ProductVersion:   6.1.7600.16385
    FileVersion:      6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
    FileDescription:  USB Common Class Generic Parent Driver
    LegalCopyright:   © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
0: kd> r
eax=00000001 ebx=00000000 ecx=00000000 edx=00000000 esi=85317860 edi=0000003b
eip=a03beaf3 esp=8bd1b850 ebp=8bd1b8d4 iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00250286
usbccgp!TryGetConfigDescriptor+0x149:
a03beaf3 8938            mov     dword ptr [eax],edi  ds:0023:00000001=????????
0: kd> k
ChildEBP RetAddr  
8bd1b8d4 a03beca9 usbccgp!TryGetConfigDescriptor+0x149
8bd1b908 a03bf28a usbccgp!GetConfigDescriptor+0x37
8bd1b92c a03b1865 usbccgp!StartParentFdo+0x192
8bd1b950 a03be966 usbccgp!DispatchFdoPnp+0x97
8bd1b968 a03af60e usbccgp!USBC_PnP+0x68
8bd1b998 82c894bc usbccgp!USBC_Dispatch+0x1b4
8bd1b9b0 82df5d78 nt!IofCallDriver+0x63
8bd1b9cc 82c61479 nt!PnpAsynchronousCall+0x92
8bd1ba30 82dfbbf4 nt!PnpStartDevice+0xe1
8bd1ba8c 82dfbabd nt!PnpStartDeviceNode+0x12c
8bd1baa8 82df48b9 nt!PipProcessStartPhase1+0x62
8bd1bca4 82dee632 nt!PipProcessDevNodeTree+0x188
8bd1bcd8 82c60f7f nt!PiProcessReenumeration+0x74
8bd1bd00 82cbaf3b nt!PnpDeviceActionWorker+0x224
8bd1bd50 82e5b6d3 nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x10d
8bd1bd90 82d0d0f9 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x9e
00000000 00000000 nt!KiThreadStartup+0x19
0: kd> kv
ChildEBP RetAddr  Args to Child              
8bd1b8d4 a03beca9 00000000 00000000 8bd1b907 usbccgp!TryGetConfigDescriptor+0x149 (FPO: [5,29,4])
8bd1b908 a03bf28a 00000000 00000000 87d09690 usbccgp!GetConfigDescriptor+0x37 (FPO: [2,3,4])
8bd1b92c a03b1865 00000000 87d09690 87d09690 usbccgp!StartParentFdo+0x192 (FPO: [2,2,4])
8bd1b950 a03be966 85317860 87d09690 87d09690 usbccgp!DispatchFdoPnp+0x97 (FPO: [2,2,4])
8bd1b968 a03af60e 85317858 87d09690 87d09868 usbccgp!USBC_PnP+0x68 (FPO: [2,0,0])
8bd1b998 82c894bc 853177a0 01d09690 8bd1ba20 usbccgp!USBC_Dispatch+0x1b4 (FPO: [2,5,4])
8bd1b9b0 82df5d78 00000000 858286a8 87ab2f00 nt!IofCallDriver+0x63
8bd1b9cc 82c61479 8bd1b9fc 82c60b67 87ab2f00 nt!PnpAsynchronousCall+0x92
8bd1ba30 82dfbbf4 82c60b67 87ab2f00 87b3f958 nt!PnpStartDevice+0xe1
8bd1ba8c 82dfbabd 87ab2f00 00000024 00000000 nt!PnpStartDeviceNode+0x12c
8bd1baa8 82df48b9 00000000 00000000 87cbe2e8 nt!PipProcessStartPhase1+0x62
8bd1bca4 82dee632 863d7008 87cbe2e8 8bd1bcd0 nt!PipProcessDevNodeTree+0x188
8bd1bcd8 82c60f7f 82db0e80 84fdca70 82d875bc nt!PiProcessReenumeration+0x74
8bd1bd00 82cbaf3b 00000000 00000000 84fdca70 nt!PnpDeviceActionWorker+0x224
8bd1bd50 82e5b6d3 00000001 a8ae6357 00000000 nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x10d
8bd1bd90 82d0d0f9 82cbae2e 00000001 00000000 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x9e
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiThreadStartup+0x19
0: kd> lmntsm
start    end        module name
83395000 833dd000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:11:11 2009 (4A5BBF0F)
8eb06000 8eb60000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:12:34 2009 (4A5BBF62)
8f7e4000 8f7f6000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 19:55:00 2009 (4A5BC954)
8eeb0000 8eec2000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:03 2009 (4A5BBF07)
89bac000 89bb5000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:57:35 2009 (4A12F30F)
a027a000 a0283000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:46 2009 (4A5BC946)
89afa000 89b03000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
89b03000 89b26000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:18 2009 (4A5BBF16)
89a69000 89a74000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:19:15 2009 (4A5BC0F3)
8f402000 8f669000   bcmwl6   bcmwl6.sys   Tue Jul 07 20:44:47 2009 (4A53EBFF)
8ea72000 8ea79000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:45:00 2009 (4A5BC6FC)
8ee81000 8ee8f000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:23:04 2009 (4A5BC1D8)
83221000 83229000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Mon Jul 13 21:04:34 2009 (4A5BD9A2)
98efe000 98f17000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:14:21 2009 (4A5BBFCD)
92000000 9201e000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
a0283000 a0299000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:11:14 2009 (4A5BBF12)
8ea29000 8ea48000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:24 2009 (4A5BBF1C)
8f325000 8f356000   CHDRT32  CHDRT32.sys  Mon Mar 03 15:10:37 2008 (47CC5B3D)
8326b000 83316000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:09:28 2009 (4A5BDAC8)
89f81000 89fa6000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:11:20 2009 (4A5BBF18)
83229000 8326b000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009 (4A5BBF0E)
8eec2000 8eec5700   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:18 2009 (4A5BC0F6)
89d85000 89de2000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:32:55 2009 (4A5BC427)
89a61000 89a69000   compbatt compbatt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:18 2009 (4A5BC0F6)
8f7d7000 8f7e4000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:26 2009 (4A5BC716)
8eec6000 8eec8680   cpqbttn  cpqbttn.sys  Tue Feb 23 14:52:19 2010 (4B8431F3)
8f3dc000 8f3e9000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:50 2009 (4A5BC72E)
8ee69000 8ee81000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:14:16 2009 (4A5BBFC8)
8ee5d000 8ee69000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:04 2009 (4A5BC214)
89f70000 89f81000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:11:28 2009 (4A5BBF20)
90769000 907aa000   dlkmd    dlkmd.sys    Wed May 12 09:49:41 2010 (4BEAB1F5)
8a1f9000 8a200000   dlkmdldr dlkmdldr.sys Thu Aug 27 22:33:26 2009 (4A9741F6)
8f385000 8f39e000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 20:36:05 2009 (4A5BD2F5)
8f3e9000 8f3f3000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Mon Jul 12 23:24:27 2010 (4C3BDC6B)
8f200000 8f211000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:47 2009 (4A5BBF6F)
89fa6000 89fc0000   dump_nvstor32 dump_nvstor32.sys Thu Apr 19 16:10:03 2007 (4627CC9B)
8f3f3000 8f3fd000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:25 2009 (4A5BC265)
8f673000 8f72a000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 20:48:33 2009 (4AC54DE1)
907aa000 907e3000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:25:25 2009 (4A5BC265)
a0344000 a036e000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:14:01 2009 (4A5BBFB9)
89be9000 89bfa000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
89bb5000 89be9000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:13 2009 (4A5BBF11)
89df0000 89df9000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   unavailable (00000000)
89f3e000 89f70000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Fri Sep 25 22:24:21 2009 (4ABD7B55)
8a14c000 8a17d000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:03 2009 (4A5BBF43)
9000f000 90014280   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:16:53 2009 (4A1151B5)
82c16000 82c4d000   hal      halmacpi.dll Mon Jul 13 19:11:03 2009 (4A5BBF07)
90015000 90034000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 19:50:55 2009 (4A5BC85F)
8eec9000 8eedc000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:51:01 2009 (4A5BC865)
8eedc000 8eee2480   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:50:59 2009 (4A5BC863)
90920000 909d5000   HSX_CNXT HSX_CNXT.sys Wed Jun 20 14:28:20 2007 (467971C4)
9081d000 90920000   HSX_DPV  HSX_DPV.sys  Wed Jun 20 14:29:51 2007 (4679721F)
8f39e000 8f3dc000   HSXHWAZL HSXHWAZL.sys Wed Jun 20 14:28:32 2007 (467971D0)
98e79000 98efe000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:53 2009 (4A5BBF75)
8a1f1000 8a1f9000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:01 2009 (4A5BBF05)
8f775000 8f78d000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:23 2009 (4A5BBF1B)
8f78d000 8f79a000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
8f2c4000 8f2d0000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:09 2009 (4A5BC705)
80bbf000 80bc7000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:08:58 2009 (4A5BDAAA)
8f282000 8f2b6000   ks       ks.sys       Wed Mar 03 22:57:52 2010 (4B8F2FC0)
89d72000 89d85000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:56 2009 (4A5BBF3C)
89f09000 89f2e000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Thu Dec 10 23:04:22 2009 (4B21C4C6)
8ea18000 8ea28000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:18 2009 (4A5BC8EE)
89fc0000 89fdb000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:15:44 2009 (4A5BC020)
83205000 83210000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 19:13:13 2009 (4A5BBF89)
98fc8000 98fcb180   mdmxsdk  mdmxsdk.sys  Mon Jun 19 17:26:59 2006 (449716A3)
909d5000 909e2000   modem    modem.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:55:24 2009 (4A5BC96C)
a03a3000 a03ae000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:25:58 2009 (4A5BC286)
8f7ca000 8f7d7000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
89ae4000 89afa000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:27 2009 (4A5BBF1F)
8ea48000 8ea6b000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Sat Mar 20 00:03:26 2010 (4BA4490E)
98f17000 98f29000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:52:52 2009 (4A5BC8D4)
98f29000 98f4c000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Feb 27 02:32:02 2010 (4B88CA72)
98f4c000 98f87000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Sat Feb 27 02:32:21 2010 (4B88CA85)
98f87000 98fa2000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Feb 27 02:32:11 2010 (4B88CA7B)
8eacb000 8ead6000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
833e6000 833ee000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:09 2009 (4A5BBF0D)
89d47000 89d72000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    unavailable (00000000)
8ee53000 8ee5d000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
89f2e000 89f3e000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:14:14 2009 (4A5BBFC6)
89e14000 89ecb000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:24 2009 (4A5BBF58)
907f5000 90800000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:24 2009 (4A5BC930)
98e4d000 98e5d000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:53:51 2009 (4A5BC90F)
8f218000 8f23a000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:34 2009 (4A5BC93A)
8f314000 8f325000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:54:27 2009 (4A5BC933)
8ebc9000 8ebd7000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:53:54 2009 (4A5BC912)
8eb60000 8eb92000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:12:18 2009 (4A5BBF52)
89ecb000 89f09000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:12:35 2009 (4A5BBF63)
8ead6000 8eae4000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:31 2009 (4A5BBF23)
8ee49000 8ee53000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:08 2009 (4A5BBF48)
82c4d000 8305d000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Fri Jun 18 23:55:24 2010 (4C1C3FAC)
89c18000 89d47000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:05 2009 (4A5BBF45)
8ea6b000 8ea72000   Null     Null.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
90036000 90768100   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Fri Mar 06 07:47:34 2009 (49B11B66)
8eeec000 8efee680   nvmfdx32 nvmfdx32.sys Thu May 03 20:41:02 2007 (463A811E)
907e3000 907e5f00   nvsmu    nvsmu.sys    Fri Feb 16 10:50:31 2007 (45D5D2C7)
89b26000 89b4b000   nvstor   nvstor.sys   Wed May 20 02:44:09 2009 (4A13A6B9)
89b92000 89bac000   nvstor32 nvstor32.sys Thu Apr 19 16:10:03 2007 (4627CC9B)
98e07000 98e4d000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:51:59 2009 (4A5BC89F)
8eb99000 8ebb8000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:53:58 2009 (4A5BC916)
89a50000 89a61000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:35 2009 (4A5BBF27)
89a1b000 89a45000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:11:16 2009 (4A5BBF14)
89acf000 89ad6000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:19 2009 (4A5BBF17)
89ad6000 89ae4000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
89de2000 89df0000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009 (4A5BBF0E)
9ba23000 9baba000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:35:44 2009 (4A5BD2E0)
8f356000 8f385000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:00 2009 (4A5BC864)
83210000 83221000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:09:36 2009 (4A5BDAD0)
8ea00000 8ea18000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:33 2009 (4A5BC939)
8f23a000 8f252000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:53 2009 (4A5BC94D)
8f252000 8f269000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:47 2009 (4A5BC947)
8f269000 8f280000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:57 2009 (4A5BC951)
8ee08000 8ee49000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:14:26 2009 (4A5BBFD2)
8eab3000 8eabb000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:40 2009 (4A5BCAE4)
8eabb000 8eac3000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:39 2009 (4A5BCAE3)
8eac3000 8eacb000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:41 2009 (4A5BCAE5)
8a1c4000 8a1f1000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:02 2009 (4A5BC19A)
98e5d000 98e70000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:20 2009 (4A5BC8F0)
9baba000 9bac4000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:32 2006 (45080528)
8a1bc000 8a1c4000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:13:47 2009 (4A084EBB)
9bb50000 9bba1000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Aug 26 23:31:26 2010 (4C77318E)
9bb01000 9bb50000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Aug 26 23:30:45 2010 (4C773165)
9bac4000 9bae5000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Aug 26 23:30:39 2010 (4C77315F)
9bae5000 9baec000   SSPORT   SSPORT.sys   Tue Nov 21 23:41:42 2006 (4563D506)
89b4b000 89b92000   storport storport.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:58 2009 (4A5BC736)
8f280000 8f281380   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:08 2009 (4A5BC704)
907e6000 907ea580   swmsflt  swmsflt.sys  Fri Aug 10 14:08:31 2007 (46BCA99F)
8f79a000 8f7c9100   SynTP    SynTP.sys    Thu Mar 27 21:14:58 2008 (47EC4692)
8a003000 8a14c000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sun Jun 13 23:36:59 2010 (4C15A3DB)
9baec000 9baf9000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:14 2009 (4A5BC926)
8eafb000 8eb06000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:12:12 2009 (4A5BBF4C)
8eae4000 8eafb000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:12:10 2009 (4A5BBF4A)
8ebea000 8ebfa000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:35 2009 (4A5BCADF)
923c0000 923c9000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
8ee8f000 8eeb0000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:54:03 2009 (4A5BC91B)
8f2b6000 8f2c4000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:51:38 2009 (4A5BC88A)
a03ae000 a03c5000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:31 2009 (4A5BC883)
90034000 90035700   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:51:05 2009 (4A5BC869)
90000000 9000f000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Fri Oct 23 23:58:55 2009 (4AE27B7F)
8f2d0000 8f314000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Oct 24 00:00:05 2009 (4AE27BC5)
907eb000 907f5000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:14 2009 (4A5BC872)
8f72a000 8f775000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:51:13 2009 (4A5BC871)
89a45000 89a50000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 19:46:19 2009 (4A5BC74B)
8ea79000 8ea85000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:50 2009 (4A5BC27E)
8ea85000 8eaa6000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:25:49 2009 (4A5BC27D)
89a74000 89a84000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)
89a84000 89acf000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  unavailable (00000000)
8a17d000 8a1bc000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:34 2009 (4A5BBF26)
8f669000 8f673000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 19:52:02 2009 (4A5BC8A2)
8ebb8000 8ebc9000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:52:03 2009 (4A5BC8A3)
98e70000 98e79000   vwifimp  vwifimp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:52:09 2009 (4A5BC8A9)
8ebd7000 8ebea000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:55:02 2009 (4A5BC956)
8eaa6000 8eab3000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:10 2009 (4A5BC21A)
83316000 83387000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:36 2009 (4A5BBF28)
83387000 83395000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)
8eb92000 8eb99000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:51 2009 (4A5BC90F)
92160000 923ab000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
8eee3000 8eeec000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:16 2009 (4A5BC0F4)
833dd000 833e6000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:22 2009 (4A5BBF1A)
89fdb000 89ff5000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:50:13 2009 (4A5BC835)
9baf9000 9bb01000   xaudio   xaudio.sys   Tue Jul 10 17:27:55 2007 (4693F9DB)

Unloaded modules:
a0330000 a033b000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a036e000 a0378000   hiber_storpo
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a0378000 a0392000   hiber_nvstor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a0392000 a03a3000   hiber_dumpfv
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a02e5000 a02f0000   hidusb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a02ce000 a02e5000   usbccgp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a02f0000 a02fb000   mouhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a02fb000 a0305000   hiber_storpo
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a0305000 a031f000   hiber_nvstor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a031f000 a0330000   hiber_dumpfv
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a0260000 a026b000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a0299000 a02a3000   hiber_storpo
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a02a3000 a02bd000   hiber_nvstor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a02bd000 a02ce000   hiber_dumpfv
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a022b000 a0235000   hiber_storpo
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a0235000 a024f000   hiber_nvstor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a024f000 a0260000   hiber_dumpfv
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a03e6000 a03f1000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a03f1000 a03fb000   hiber_storpo
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a0200000 a021a000   hiber_nvstor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a021a000 a022b000   hiber_dumpfv
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a03db000 a03e6000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a0216000 a0221000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a03a6000 a03b0000   hiber_storpo
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a03b0000 a03ca000   hiber_nvstor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a03ca000 a03db000   hiber_dumpfv
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a0390000 a039b000   hidusb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a0379000 a0390000   usbccgp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a039b000 a03a6000   mouhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a0331000 a033c000   hidusb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a031a000 a0331000   usbccgp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a036e000 a0379000   mouhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a0304000 a030f000   hidusb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a02ed000 a0304000   usbccgp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a030f000 a031a000   mouhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a0238000 a0243000   hidusb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a0221000 a0238000   usbccgp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a0243000 a024e000   mouhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a0283000 a02ed000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a0200000 a020b000   hidusb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a03e3000 a03fa000   usbccgp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a020b000 a0216000   mouhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a03a3000 a03ae000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a03ae000 a03b8000   hiber_storpo
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a03b8000 a03d2000   hiber_nvstor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a03d2000 a03e3000   hiber_dumpfv
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a0322000 a032d000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a036e000 a0378000   hiber_storpo
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a0378000 a0392000   hiber_nvstor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a0392000 a03a3000   hiber_dumpfv
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000

0: kd> lmvm usbccgp
start    end        module name
a03ae000 a03c5000   usbccgp    (pdb symbols)          c:\websymbols\usbccgp.pdb\E40ADED00D174EC89735C8BA638913391\usbccgp.pdb
    Loaded symbol image file: usbccgp.sys
    Mapped memory image file: c:\websymbols\usbccgp.sys\4A5BC88317000\usbccgp.sys
    Image path: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys
    Image name: usbccgp.sys
    Timestamp:        Mon Jul 13 19:51:31 2009 (4A5BC883)
    CheckSum:         00014177
    ImageSize:        00017000
    File version:     6.1.7600.16385
    Product version:  6.1.7600.16385
    File flags:       0 (Mask 3F)
    File OS:          40004 NT Win32
    File type:        2.0 Dll
    File date:        00000000.00000000
    Translations:     0409.04b0
    CompanyName:      Microsoft Corporation
    ProductName:      Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
    InternalName:     USBCCGP.SYS
    OriginalFilename: USBCCGP.SYS
    ProductVersion:   6.1.7600.16385
    FileVersion:      6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
    FileDescription:  USB Common Class Generic Parent Driver
    LegalCopyright:   © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
```
*usbccgp.sys* Windows' generic USB device driver. It's throwing the exception with a first parameter of c0000005, which means that it's trying to write information to read-only memory or a memory location that is inaccessible at the time of the write attempt. 

Let's go ahead and make sure there's nothing wrong with the USB driver itself by running a system scan. Open an elevated command prompt (*Start*>type *cmd*>right-click>*Run as administrator*) and run *sfc /scannow*.


----------



## Raven5221 (Nov 13, 2010)

The scan came back clear, no problems.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

From the last BSOD -

The first line is the instruction that failed -

```
[FONT=lucida console]0: kd> k[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]ChildEBP RetAddr  [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8bd1b8d4 a03beca9 [COLOR=blue]usbccgp![/COLOR][COLOR=red]TryGetConfigDescriptor[/COLOR]+0x149[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8bd1b908 a03bf28a usbccgp!GetConfigDescriptor+0x37[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8bd1b92c a03b1865 usbccgp!StartParentFdo+0x192[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8bd1b950 a03be966 usbccgp!DispatchFdoPnp+0x97[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8bd1b968 a03af60e usbccgp!USBC_PnP+0x68[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8bd1b998 82c894bc usbccgp!USBC_Dispatch+0x1b4[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8bd1b9b0 82df5d78 [COLOR=blue]nt![/COLOR][COLOR=red]IofCallDrive[/COLOR][COLOR=red]r[/COLOR]+0x63[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8bd1b9cc 82c61479 [COLOR=black]nt![/COLOR]PnpAsynchronousCall+0x92[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8bd1ba30 82dfbbf4 [COLOR=blue]nt![/COLOR][COLOR=purple]PnpStartDevice[/COLOR]+0xe1[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8bd1ba8c 82dfbabd[COLOR=black]nt![/COLOR]PnpStartDeviceNode+0x12c[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8bd1baa8 82df48b9 [COLOR=black]nt![/COLOR]PipProcessStartPhase1+0x62[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8bd1bca4 82dee632 [COLOR=black]nt![/COLOR]PipProcessDevNodeTree+0x188[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8bd1bcd8 82c60f7f nt!PiProcessReenumeration+0x74[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8bd1bd00 82cbaf3b nt!PnpDeviceActionWorker+0x224[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8bd1bd50 82e5b6d3 nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x10d[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]8bd1bd90 82d0d0f9 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x9e[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]00000000 00000000 nt!KiThreadStartup+0x19[/FONT]
```
Reading from the bottom up - 

nt!PnpStartDevice = NT Kernel interfacing with PnP Manager to start a (USB) device

nt!IofCallDriver = NT issuing call to driver

usbccgp!TryGetConfigDescriptor = attempt to obtain configuration descriptor (probably from 3rd party USB driver) and cannot; system BSODs

If BSODs are software related, the real culprit is a 3rd party driver being called by *usbccgp.sys*. 

Do you have a Dell printer connected via USB?

```
[FONT=lucida console]SSPORT.sys   Tue Nov 21 23:41:42 [COLOR=red]2006[/COLOR] (4563D506)[/FONT]
```
USB wifi -

```
[FONT=lucida console]swmsflt.sys  Fri Aug 10 14:08:31 [COLOR=red]2007[/COLOR] (46BCA99F) - Sierra Wireless USB Mass Storage Filter Driver[/FONT]
```
Sierra - [URL="http://www.sierrawireless.com/support.aspx"][URL="http://www.sierrawireless.com/support.aspx"][url]http://www.sierrawireless.com/support.aspx[/URL][/URL][/URL] 



I still believe outdated NVIDIA nForce drivers are a problem; video as well. These device drivers pre-date Windows 7 RTM - 

```
[FONT=lucida console]nvlddmkm.sys Fri Mar 06 07:47:34 2009 (49B11B66) - NVIDIA Video[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]nvmfdx32.sys Thu May 03 20:41:02 2007 (463A811E) - NVIDIA nForce[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]nvsmu.sys    Fri Feb 16 10:50:31 2007 (45D5D2C7)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]nvstor.sys   Wed May 20 02:44:09 2009 (4A13A6B9)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]nvstor32.sys Thu Apr 19 16:10:03 2007 (4627CC9B)  [/FONT]
```
Run - Driver Verifier - Windows 7 & Vista

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Raven5221 (Nov 13, 2010)

No, I don't have a Dell printer, and I don't think I've ever used my computer with one. I did have a Sierra Wireless USB device for a while, but I don't use it anymore. Is that driver a problem?

I ran the driver verifier and the computer bluescreened three times, all mentioning the same driver, SYNtp.sys I think. Then I ran system restore. When I looked for a minidump file, I couldn't find any. 

I have a hunch that running system restore removed the dump files. I ran the verifier again and this time it bluescreened shortly after I logged in like before and it mentioned syntp.sys. I did not run system restore this time. I have attached the dump file from that crash.

I set the verifier settings to be the same as before but not to include syntp.sys. I am now running verifier and it has been running for some time now. How long do I need to let it go?

And what does 


> All future BSOD dumps must be VERIFIER_ENABLED_MINIDUMPs - otherwise the dump(s) are of no use


 mean?


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

There are no dumps attached. I would like to see it if you could attach it.

*SYNtp.sys* is your touch pad driver. I'm surprised to see that getting flagged, but remarkably it does kind of make sense. My guess is that the reason you're getting BSODs is because _something_ is going awry with your touch pad. Touch pads usually go through the USB bus, even though they aren't physically attached via USB. I'm thinking there's an IRQL conflict between the USB devices for some reason.

Start by getting us the minidumps and making sure you have the latest *Synaptics Pointing Device* driver: http://www.synaptics.com/support/drivers

Good luck.

Devin


----------



## Raven5221 (Nov 13, 2010)

My bad, here is the dump file. Actually, my touchpad is connected through a PS/2 port. My touchpad driver was updated earlier when I ran system update.


----------



## Raven5221 (Nov 13, 2010)

Bump


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Sorry, it's been a _very_ long week.

You can disable the *Driver Verifier *now by going back into it the same way you turned it on and delete the settings. 

The Verifier is still flagging the touchpad as an issue. Uninstall it via *Device Manager* (info here if you need it: http://cid-120d9bfa03f629fd.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!120D9BFA03F629FD!151.entry), then restart. Windows will automatically find and reinstall the appropriate driver, after which you should be prompted to restart again. Do so and let us know if the BSODs still persist.


----------



## Raven5221 (Nov 13, 2010)

No problem. Thanks for your time.
Okay, I have disabled the verifier. I uninstalled the touchpad driver through device manger, but did not check the box to delete the driver files. Windows did install drivers for the touchpad when I restarted the computer. No crashes yet...


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks for your understanding.

That's certainly a start. Let's hope that the simple reinstall will be enough. Keep us posted.


----------



## Raven5221 (Nov 13, 2010)

Well, my computer ran for a while, but today I got the blue screen again (plugged in USB mouse). No new dump file was created, but I ran the BSOD script and have attached the results.


----------

